# Poner un capacitor un poco mas grande en micro Faradios ?



## solaresmty (Oct 1, 2010)

Tengo ésta duda, tengo que poner un capacitor que yo creo que es de 47uF (microfaradios) de 16V, llegué a esa conclusion porque en el circuito que tengo la gran mayoría de los capacitores que trae son de ese valor y todos son de 16V,  podrá haber un problema si pongo ese capacitor que yo creo que va ya que el capacitor original simplemente desapareció no se porque nomas están las patitas del capacitor como arrancadas, que es lo peor que puede pasar ?


----------



## aguevara (Oct 1, 2010)

Bueno de inicio seria muy interesante saber en que aplicacion esta ubicado tu capacitor, y con ello podremos determinar el impacto de variar el valor de la capacitancia, de entrada te puedo decir que si esta ubicado sobre una etapa de filtracion para algun amplificador, veras afectado el ancho de banda en la discriminacion de ciertas frecuencias, si esta ubicado en alguna etapa de rampa de tiempo veras afectado el rango de tiempo de dicho circuito, si solo esta siendo usado como eliminador de algun tipo de fluctuacion de voltaje en la entrada de algun otro circuito, creo no te afectaria demasiado.


----------



## solaresmty (Oct 1, 2010)

Es de un circuito de una placa que va en un monitor lcd


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2010)

Ummmmmm , lo ideal sería conseguir el diagrama del aparato , podés probar , pero asegurate lo del voltaje primero.

Saludos !


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 1, 2010)

Y cuidado la polaridad !!!!! (habla la experiencia  jeje)


----------



## solaresmty (Oct 1, 2010)

Ejejejej, si así me pasó en el laboratorio, puse dos capacitores al revés y tronaron.


----------

